# Does This Count...



## ferlum (Mar 9, 2016)

...as "tooling"? 





(re-posting this here after accidentally posting it in another thread).


----------



## tweinke (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice! That must be a tool because it holds the tape. Just had a thought, no one will be able to steal your tape dispenser because its one of a kind.


----------



## Kennlindeman (Mar 10, 2016)

Off cause it counts, but now to make it official you have to do a drawing


----------



## Franko (Mar 10, 2016)

I _like_ it!


----------



## Chip Hacket (Mar 10, 2016)

That is a great idea.  Nice work also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyD (Mar 10, 2016)

Pretty slick


----------



## brino (Mar 10, 2016)

hhhhmmm, okay now I need one for masking tape, one for electrical tape, two for duct tape.....

....but I need to retire to have the time to make them.

-brino


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 10, 2016)

sweet!!!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 10, 2016)

stationary tool


----------



## ferlum (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words all. This was one of my first projects, made over a year ago. There are a few mistakes if you know where to look. It's a pretty good conversation starter on my desk at work. Although once people notice it I'm afraid it will walk off. Since it was one of my first projects I probably have an excessive amount of time invested in it.


----------

